# Can anyone help me with the EOS and corresponding Rebel names?



## Camarena (May 2, 2012)

Hi All! I am looking for names of the EOS series and the corresponding rebel series. Does anyone know?
EOS 1100D is Rebel T3
I need the rebel names for these cameras: EOS 550D, 600D, 60D, & 7D.



It would be really helpful.


----------



## Robin Usagani (May 2, 2012)

550D is T2i, 600D is T3i.   60D and 7D are not rebel series.  Rebel series is pretty much a north american brand marketing strategy if I am not mistaken.


----------



## Camarena (May 3, 2012)

Thanks.


----------

